# Tell me what you think



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I was messing around with a picture. I came up with this. What do you think?[attachment=0:2hlwn788]Copy of Copy of Weber Review 023.jpg[/attachment:2hlwn788]


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good, like it alot. It seems like something that should be on the wall of a live music house, or bar. Great image.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Chacoblue said:


> Looks good, like it alot. It seems like something that should be on the wall of a live music house, or bar. Great image.


It kind of looks like the cover of the surfing movie "Endless Summer II" and it ought to be a poster.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

this one time, at band camp...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> ...it ought to be a poster.


That was my first reaction. It should be blown up huge (you won't have to worry about the quality dropping) and used to promote the American Fork High School Marching Band!!! Perhaps it could be carried during a parade. It's got pizazz.

I think it's awesome. Good job, Loke.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, I really appreciate your comments.


----------

